

Show HN: TelTech Challenge - bmoyles0117
http://teltech.co/challenge

======
valarauca1
Was very interested started to tool up a parser, but hit some stumbling blocks
with your documentation. I tried to email

    
    
       help@teltech.co
    

but it gmail is giving me a permanent failure warning.

~~~
bmoyles0117
Go ahead and shoot me an email bryan@teltech.co I put that email up there
assuming we had a catch-all. Feel free to add me on IM too for faster
responses

~~~
valarauca1
Thank you very much for the speedy response. Shot you an email.

------
znt
Why does this app need FULL write access to my Github account?

~~~
bmoyles0117
Sorry, I'll reduce the permissions to just your email address!

